# Ear infection



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Libby developed an ear infection after dipping her head in the local canal, its happened before. I took her to the vet, but was a bit surprised by the vets reaction. She first asked if we needed to muzzle her, "NO" I replied never been asked before, she then took a quick look at her bad ear and said thats very hairy and very dirty and her first comment was I'd anesthetize her,( my first thought kill her for a ear infection) then she said to clean her ear out and have a good look. A bit over the top on her first visit antibiotics I had in mind, I said no and asked for other options I didn't want to put her through that for just an ear infection. So libby got 2 injections and some ear drops, which the vet insisted that her assistant show my how to mix it i.e. give it a shake, I must have been looking very thick that day. A couple of days later her ear looked much better so I removed the hair out of it. No expensive anesthetic required and my bank account is also happy. I do have insurance but I think the vet was trying it on.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Surely the anesthetic would be a last resort, glad you went with your own instinct ( a muzzle,on a Cockapoo )how dare they x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like a change of vet is in order!! I feel you have to have a good relationship with your vet and your trust in them has gone then you will never feel completely happy with what they are telling you again.

Lolly suffered terribly with ear infection and dirt build up when she was a puppy but a change of food solved her problem instantly. I was amazed as was our vet who recommends Barking Heads to her clients with dogs with ear problems now.


----------



## glampoo (Sep 17, 2012)

*What is Barking Heads?*

My cockapoo, Daisy, has been plagued by ear infections/skin issues the last couple of years. We have made many visits to the vet, who recommended switching her food to Taste of the Wild, Salmon flavor. This has only given her fish-breath. What is Barking Heads? A brand of dog food it sounds like. Don't think I have ever seen it. Where do you buy it?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Barking Heads is a brand of dog food. Not sold in supermarkets or Pets at Home but most independent pet shops sell it. 
http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/ There's a 'find a stockist' section on their website.


----------



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there just wondering which flavour of barking heads did you change over to?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I started Lolly on the Puppy Days one (as she was only young at them time) but changed her to adult at about 10 months old. She now tends to mostly have Good Hair Day (used to be called Bad Hair Day)


----------

